# Beretta 84bb .380 replacement grip



## CurtlyApathetic (Jan 4, 2017)

I recently inherited a Beretta 84bb from my grandad and am looking to clean it up a bit, i.e. change the screws, grip, etc. I can't seem to find any grips online specific to the 84bb model. Does anyone know if other Beretta model grips/accessories are compatible with the 84bb or am I just not looking hard enough? Any help/links are super appreciated!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I seem to remember a small bit of inside grip removal was needed to fit an 84B to an 84FS .... or was it the other way. 
Also grips for a Browning BDA may also fit.

Definitive site to check is: BerettaForum.net


----------



## CurtlyApathetic (Jan 4, 2017)

Really appreciate the response! I'll keep looking and dive more into the site you provided!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I had two Beretta 84 BB's. I sold one and wished I hadn't. 

Anyways, I found genuine Beretta walnut grip panels on GunBroker. That was several years ago, but they should still be readily available.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Before I traded my M84 away (original, before named Cheetah) I found 'new old stock' grips on eBay.
At that time I thought the grips Beretta sold should fit. Don't know for sure though.
Take care with the grip screw bushings. Seemed to be a weak point on the one I had.


Sam


----------

